# whats the most u can do to a KA



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

just wonderin....if u can slap a bolt on turbo on that thing somewhere. Or was i reachin for lost hope. I was thinkin about havin it rebuilt(my ka) ...then i thought about puttin in a RB25...that would b nice...then i was just wonderin if there are bolt'ons just for the KA.....Holla back.

Kev


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

www.realnissan.com has bolt on kits for the KA.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Depends on "the most" , let's put it this way " how much money"?. The stock 240sx fuel system limits off at 250hp(if you're lucky). Next steps for increased boost/hp, would include bigger injectors, larger bore fuel rail, maybe a mustang cobra maf
( around 350 hp) or 300zx maf ( only works on high setting so 500hp) Forged rods ( Ka24 rods are weak and spindly compared to the sr20de's beefy rods) and stiffer springs. After all this work you should be able to support 350hp. (Everything that does not pertain to the engine is able to withstand 400hp, so don't worry about breaking anything, unless you drift.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

werd...

I've heard of a couple bolt on turbo apps for the KA, but not many. I met a guy this past weekend that had a turbo'ed KA on stock internals. You can safely run 7 lbs of boost without "needing" to upgrade any of your internals, but it's a good idea. I've always personally believed that if you rebuilt a KA well and put a good turbo on it, it will kill the SR... IMO

have fun if you have the money and time...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

What's the most anyone's sprayed on a 240?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

there is a guy that has a 350 in his 240, and befor he swaped that in blow his old KA engine running a 200+ shot i belive.


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

somehow i don't believe aries ran anything faster than 13's with that "200" shot of NOS.


you can rebuild it, put a big turbo on it... and make 500 plus rwhp and run high 10's.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah theres a couple KA out there like that, not sure of many 500+ but there are alot of 400+ KAs rolling around. if my engine was working corectly it should be able to get 400+ if i wanted to.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I cant see the KA stock fuel system giving you any more than 180rwhp and thats being very generous. The stock SR fuel pump and injectors run out at around 200.

Now not having any experience with a KA i will assume that the internals (rods, pistons, valves) are not any stronger than the SR. The most power you want to run safely on an SR stock internals is around 300rwhp. To run that much on a KA you are going to need to at least have a decompression plate or somethings gonna go pop. 
Rebuilding an engine is a whole new game though ans either SR or KA will get you good power figures if you rebuild.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

seeing a 400+ would kick ass and that doesn't surprise me that there are a few around. I've seen a few pictures of big domestic V8's in 240s. The few key advantages of the KA over the SR are the fact that the KA is an iron block and it's bigger. The fundamental rule is "There is no replacement for displacement." There are a few ricers that will say boost is the exception to that rule, but if you simply boost the bigger motor, the bigger motor still wins. The problem with this bigger motor (the KA) is that it has weak internals. Most USDM cars do not come with extremely strong internals due to the fact that they aren't needed. Most cars don't come stock with 300+rwhp. Though I know a few of us wish they did... hehe.

Rebuild that KA, put stronger rods, springs, pistons, cams, and a few other things and you'll have a MONSTER of a motor. Boost that bad boy and you'll be that much closer to god! 

A buddy of mine met a guy with an extrememly built and turbo'ed KA. He himself did not see it run the track, but he did get to ride in the car. Said it was the fastest car he had ever ridden in. The driver claimed to be able to do high 9's in the 1/4. It was computer started and it would stall if you changed gears below 3k rpm. It was a monster. I would have KILLED to see that....









just my







and a little story... hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I cant see the KA stock fuel system giving you any more than 180rwhp and thats being very generous. The stock SR fuel pump and injectors run out at around 200.
> 
> Now not having any experience with a KA i will assume that the internals (rods, pistons, valves) are not any stronger than the SR. The most power you want to run safely on an SR stock internals is around 300rwhp. To run that much on a KA you are going to need to at least have a decompression plate or somethings gonna go pop.
> Rebuilding an engine is a whole new game though ans either SR or KA will get you good power figures if you rebuild. *


the ka's stock fuel system is rather weak.. the rail can handle up to only about 550cc and the pump can't do much either..injectors are small, blah blah blah 180rwhp sounds about right to me..

SR's have beefier internals than the KA but ppl say both needs internal upgrades starting from 300-350hp. how much power the KA's stock bottom end can take, i don't know.. but the SR can take 525hp

if you want to turbo your ka, i recommend you do a rebuild because you're gonna have to do one anyways sometime down the road..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

forget about the SR and KA
buy an SUV and ride on spinners! 

anyways, i'd still rather hjave a KA just cuz i'm stupid like that, the sr would be nice, but i doubt i'll ever get one of those, or turbo charge my KA, not enough money and i'm too lazy to get a job


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmmm Im just curious ...What are some of the main Ingredients to change on a KA (as far as parts) for someone to add turbo. I guess a low end turbo seeing how the block cant handle too much. obviously a new rebuild....sheeesh thats prolly 1000 to 1500 already. let alone the rest of the turbo parts.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok....stock bottom end hp support doesn't really matter...WHY? because the upper end is heavily modified to withstand (highest i've ever officially heard is 475rwhp).


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok....stock bottom end hp support doesn't really matter...WHY? because the upper end is heavily modified to withstand (highest i've ever officially heard is 475rwhp). *


huh?? i would estimate the ka's bottom end to stand about 300-350hp..MAYBE 400 and that's a pretty big maybe.. you'll need basically everything else you need for a everyday turbo upgrade.. a rebuild is almost of a must for KA when turbo charging. upgrade fuel system (pump, injectors, fuel rail. don't need a fpr unless your using like 720cc injectors), bigger mafs, air filter, headgasket upgrade, some top-end internal upgrades won't hurt, bigger exhaust all i can think of for now


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

a stock SR can handle around 400 before needing a rebuild, i.e pistons, rods, crank, sleeves, and head work. but you'll need to up grade the turbo and fuel to get anywhere near 400hp. the KA can handle around 300 on N2O with stockies. for turbo, you'd need to get new rods, pistons, crank work, and LOTS of head work. i've seen around 450 for KAs and as much as 700fwhp for an SR, around 600 to the wheels.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *a stock SR can handle around 400 before needing a rebuild, i.e pistons, rods, crank, sleeves, and head work. but you'll need to up grade the turbo and fuel to get anywhere near 400hp. the KA can handle around 300 on N2O with stockies. for turbo, you'd need to get new rods, pistons, crank work, and LOTS of head work. i've seen around 450 for KAs and as much as 700fwhp for an SR, around 600 to the wheels. *


That would be 400 at the flywheel.
The problem with SR's is you dont know how they have been treated in Japan. You put 350 ponies through a tired SR and its gonna burst. Rebuild a KA and you know exactly what condition its in.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Let me answer this thread once and for all! Anything is possible with the right amount of cold, hard, raw cash.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

well piss i just wanted some ideas....lol


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

oh ok...how much money involved in tuning?


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

I have definitely decided that im gonna either drop a Rb or rebuild and turbo the KA.....now i have about six months to decide which of those two i want to do. I dont want to race my car professionally BUT i do want her to be alot faster. Im talkin fast enuff to fuk wit stock V8's. So i prolly need 300-350 hp. Now since im lookin for that....I prolly need Rb25 but obviously i will still need an engine rebuild on the RB25. BASICALLY, im makin my 240sx "my project" so ima drop 5 to 10 grand in it in the next couple of years. After that i might work on a 300zx or Say screw it and buy a 350z...lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

go rb


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

An RB20DET will put out 300hp no problem on stock bottom end and that should take care of just about all stock V8s except Z06s and the like.

J


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

StraightSix said:


> *An RB20DET will put out 300hp no problem on stock bottom end and that should take care of just about all stock V8s except Z06s and the like.
> 
> J *


heh heh heh true. That is why I got an RB20. I can rape most anything here except maybe the Cobra's and the 500 hp RX-7 running around. All the VTEC running around here will be nothing.
Not Honda bashing, but some fools live by that shit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you gotta buy the big turbo, custom manifold, injectors, ECU, fuel pump and tuning before you can start putting out those kind of figures.
But a stock RB with some boost will beat most cars.


----------

